# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Hellas Syria Express Line

## Nicholas Peppas

> *Δρομολόγηση νέας ακτοπλοϊκής γραμμής Βόλου – Ταρτούς Συρίας.* 
>                                                                                                                                                  Φορτηγά με προϊόντα και εμπορεύματα φορτώνονται στο οχηματαγωγό πλοίο *Falster*, το οποίο έχει δρομολογηθεί στη νέα ακτοπλοϊκή γραμμή Βόλου – Ταρτούς Συρίας. Το οχηματαγωγό μπορεί να μεταφέρει 70 φορτηγά, 60 επιβατηγά αυτοκίνητα και 100 επιβάτες. Η διάρκεια του ταξιδιού, το οποίο πραγματοποιείται κάθε 4 ημέρες, υπολογίζεται σε περίπου 40 ώρες.
> http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...3421&thid=9700
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70044Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70045


Το μικρο αυτο αρθρο ειναι απο την _Μακεδονια_ της 9ης Ιουνιου 1979 και αναφερεται στην περιφημη γραμμη Βολου− Ταρσου Συριας. Μαλλον αναφερεται στο πλοιο μας *Falster*.

Αλλα ποιο να ειναι το *Ελλας* που αναφερεται στο τελος του αρθρου;

19790609 Volos Tarsus.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Δύο είναι τα υποψήφια πλοία  :Confused: 
1. Το Stena Nordica του 1975. 
Ταξίδευε στη Συρία για λογαριασμό της Soutοs Ferries μεταξύ 1978-1982 με διαλείμματα.

2. Το Stena Runner του 1977.
Ταξίδευε στη Συρία για λογαριασμό της Soutοs Ferries μεταξύ 1979-1982 (ή 1985) με διαλείμματα.

Συγγνώμη που δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω πιο πολύ ... Ελπίζω και πιστεύω, ότι κάποιος από τους καλούς φίλους στο φόρουμ, θα μπορεί να σου κατονομάσει ακριβώς το πλοίο!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

> Δύο είναι τα υποψήφια πλοία 
> 1. Το Stena Nordica του 1975. 
> Ταξίδευε στη Συρία για λογαριασμό της Soutοs Ferries μεταξύ 1978-1982 με διαλείμματα.
> 
> 2. Το Stena Runner του 1977.
> Ταξίδευε στη Συρία για λογαριασμό της Soutοs Ferries μεταξύ 1979-1982 (ή 1985) με διαλείμματα.
> 
> Συγγνώμη που δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω πιο πολύ ... Ελπίζω και πιστεύω, ότι κάποιος από τους καλούς φίλους στο φόρουμ, θα μπορεί να σου κατονομάσει ακριβώς το πλοίο!


Φιλε Appia 1978 βρηκα περιεργο το οτι η ιδια εταιρεια σχεδον την ιδια εποχη στην ιδια γραμμη εχει 2 πλοια με το ιδιο ονομα. Συμπερασμα δεν εβγαλα. Ενδιαφερον πλοιο το Stena Nordica.
Για το αλλο τι να πω. Οχι στη Συρια δεν θα πηγαινα αλλα ουτε στη Συρο με αυτο  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ellinis

> Δύο είναι τα υποψήφια πλοία 
> 1. Το Stena Nordica του 1975. 
> Ταξίδευε στη Συρία για λογαριασμό της Soutοs Ferries μεταξύ 1978-1982 με διαλείμματα.
> 
> 2. Το Stena Runner του 1977.
> Ταξίδευε στη Συρία για λογαριασμό της Soutοs Ferries μεταξύ 1979-1982 (ή 1985) με διαλείμματα.
> 
> Συγγνώμη που δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω πιο πολύ ... Ελπίζω και πιστεύω, ότι κάποιος από τους καλούς φίλους στο φόρουμ, θα μπορεί να σου κατονομάσει ακριβώς το πλοίο!


To NORDICA ταξίδεψε ως ΕΛΛΑΣ το 78-79. Το 79 το αντικατέστησε το RUNNER. Στη συνέχεια ξαναναυλώθηκε το ΝΟRDICA και ξαναπήρε το όνομα ΕΛΛΑΣ το καλοκαίρι του 80 και στα τέλη του 81 (πιθανως αντι του RUNNER που τότε μετασκευαζόταν).
Τώρα για το αν ταξίδεψαν και τα δύο το καλοκαίρι του 80 με το ίδιο όνομα, δεν το νομίζω. Προφανως οχι.

----------


## Appia_1978

Σωστά, όταν ταξίδευε το ένα, το άλλο ξεκουραζόταν  :Wink: 

Αξιοσημείωτο είναι επίσης το γεγονός, ότι πρόκειται για δύο πλοία πολύ διαφορετικής φιλοσοφίας!




> To NORDICA ταξίδεψε ως ΕΛΛΑΣ το 78-79. Το 79 το αντικατέστησε το RUNNER. Στη συνέχεια ξαναναυλώθηκε το ΝΟRDICA και ξαναπήρε το όνομα ΕΛΛΑΣ το καλοκαίρι του 80 και στα τέλη του 81 (πιθανως αντι του RUNNER που τότε μετασκευαζόταν).
> Τώρα για το αν ταξίδεψαν και τα δύο το καλοκαίρι του 80 με το ίδιο όνομα, δεν το νομίζω. Προφανως οχι.

----------


## Appia_1978

Μια όμορφη καρτ-ποστάλ του Syria:

Syria Kopie.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> Μια όμορφη καρτ-ποστάλ του Syria:
> 
> Syria Kopie.jpg


 
Ω, πολύ καλή. Φίλε Appia_1978 μας καταπλήσσεις απόψε.

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## Appia_1978

Παρακαλώ, ευχαρίστησή μου! Ιδιαίτερα, μετά από τα τόσα που προσφέρετε όλοι σας καθημερινά εδώ στο φόρουμ!!!




> Ω, πολύ καλή. Φίλε Appia_1978 μας καταπλήσσεις απόψε.
> 
> Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## Rocinante

Να κανω μια ανακεφαλαιωση για τα πλοια της εταιρειας αυτης καθως και που βρισκονται τωρα και αν κανω λαθος διορθωστε με.
1)Hellas (Stena Nordica ): ειναι το Al Mansour της γνωστης εταιρειας COMANAV λογω αρκετων πλοιων της που περασαν απο Ελλαδα. 
2)Hellas ( Stena Runner ): Αρχικα φανηκε προ μηνος οτι θα πηγαινε Κινα ως Stena Transfer για δυαλυση μεσω μιας ναυλωσης στο Las Palmas. Τελικα βρεθηκε υπο το ονομα Transfer στο Gdansk...
3) Syria ( Alpha Enterprise ) Αδελφο του παραπανω ειπωθηκε οτι θα το ακολουθησει αλλα προς το παρον συνεχιζει τα δρομολογια μεταξυ Αγγλιας - Ολανδιας
4)Argo Hellas (Argo ) Μπορει να το πετυχετε στο ... Ιονιο ως AMMARI  :Wink: 
5)TFL Progress. To γνωστο Aegean Pearl.

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ σωστός σε όλα  :Very Happy: 
Μόνο να προσθέσω κάτι:

Το Transfer ταξιδεύει ξανά μεταξύ Muuga (Εσθονία) και Ελσίνκι.




> Να κανω μια ανακεφαλαιωση για τα πλοια της εταιρειας αυτης καθως και που βρισκονται τωρα και αν κανω λαθος διορθωστε με.
> 1)Hellas (Stena Nordica ): ειναι το Al Mansour της γνωστης εταιρειας COMANAV λογω αρκετων πλοιων της που περασαν απο Ελλαδα. 
> 2)Hellas ( Stena Runner ): Αρχικα φανηκε προ μηνος οτι θα πηγαινε Κινα ως Stena Transfer για δυαλυση μεσω μιας ναυλωσης στο Las Palmas. Τελικα βρεθηκε υπο το ονομα Transfer στο Gdansk...
> 3) Syria ( Alpha Enterprise ) Αδελφο του παραπανω ειπωθηκε οτι θα το ακολουθησει αλλα προς το παρον συνεχιζει τα δρομολογια μεταξυ Αγγλιας - Ολανδιας
> 4)Argo Hellas (Argo ) Μπορει να το πετυχετε στο ... Ιονιο ως AMMARI 
> 5)TFL Progress. To γνωστο Aegean Pearl.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Originally Posted by *Appia_1978*  
> 
>  				Δύο είναι τα υποψήφια πλοία 
> 1. Το Stena Nordica του 1975. 
> Ταξίδευε στη Συρία για λογαριασμό της Soutοs Ferries μεταξύ 1978-1982 με διαλείμματα.
> 
> 2. Το Stena Runner του 1977.
> Ταξίδευε στη Συρία για λογαριασμό της Soutοs Ferries μεταξύ 1979-1982 (ή 1985) με διαλείμματα.
> 
> Συγγνώμη που δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω πιο πολύ ... Ελπίζω και πιστεύω,  ότι κάποιος από τους καλούς φίλους στο φόρουμ, θα μπορεί να σου  κατονομάσει ακριβώς το πλοίο!





> To NORDICA ταξίδεψε ως ΕΛΛΑΣ το 78-79. Το 79 το αντικατέστησε το RUNNER. Στη συνέχεια ξαναναυλώθηκε το ΝΟRDICA και ξαναπήρε το όνομα ΕΛΛΑΣ το καλοκαίρι του 80 και στα τέλη του 81 (πιθανως αντι του RUNNER που τότε μετασκευαζόταν).
> Τώρα για το αν ταξίδεψαν και τα δύο το καλοκαίρι του 80 με το ίδιο όνομα, δεν το νομίζω. Προφανως οχι.


Τα εγκαινια της γραμμης Βολου-Συριας καθως και στοιχεια για το πλοιο *Ελλας*. Απο την _Ελληνικη Ναυτιλιακη_ της 20ης Ιουνιου 1979...

19790620 Tartus Ell Nautiliaki 0.jpg

19790620 Tartus Ell Nautiliaki.jpg19790620 Tartus Ell Nautiliaki 1.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

This page is devoted to postcards and photographs of the Stena Nordica of 1975, which later served as Reine Astrid, and Al Mansour.

  Stena Nordica was built in 1975 for Stena Line, the last in a series of four ships intended for charter work. Her sisters were Stena Normandica (1974), Stena Atlantica (1975), and Stena Nautica (1975). They were designed and built by Rickmers Werft, Bremerhaven, who achieved a very high vehicle capacity for the overall size, the downside of which was the very boxy appearance.

  Stena Nordica was delivered in November 1975, and entered service with Stena Line between G&#246;teborg-Kiel. Between May and November 1975, Stena Nordica was chartered to Marine Atlantic for their North Sydney-Port Aux Basques route. Unlike her sisters Marine Nautica and Marine Atlantica, she was not renamed. At the end of the charter, Stena Nordica resumed service with Stena Line on their G&#246;teborg-Frederikshavn route. Repeats of the Marine Atlantic charter was made during the summers of 1977, 1978, 1979 and 1981, separated by a period with European Ferries, on the Felixstowe and Zeebrugge route, through the winter of 1977-78. _In September 1978, Stena Nordica was chartered to_ _Hellas__ Ferries, running between_ _Volos__ and_ _Lattakia (__Syria__) as the_ _Hellas__ (1). This charter was repeated in 1980 and 1981_. Name reverted to Stena Nordica between these Hellas charters, which between February-April 1980, included a charter to Sealink for use between Fishguard and Rosslare. _When not in service as Hellas (1), her place was taken by the Stena ro-ro ferry Stena_ _Runner (now Stena Transfer), running as Hellas (2)._ In 1980, Stena Nordica was chartered to B&I Line for service between Rosslare and Pembroke Dock. She visited Birkenhead from November 1980 to February 1981 for engine repairs.

  After the 1981-82 Hellas Ferries charter, Stena Nordica was renamed Stena Nautica, a name previously carried by one of her sisters. She was chartered to RMT, who purchased her the following year in 1983, and renamed her Reine Astrid. Reine Astrid operated for RMT successfully until 1997, despite being much slower than other ships in the fleet. She initially ran between Oostende and Dover, moving to Oostende-Ramsgate in 1994. In 1997, Reine Astrid was sold to Moby Lines and renamed Moby Kiss, but was soon chartered to Comanav (Compagnie Marocaine de Navigation), for service between Algeciras and Tangier as the Al Mansour. Al Mansour was purchased by Comanav in 1998.

http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/StenaNordica1975.html#anchor721138

----------


## τοξοτης

Stena Runner was one of a class of 11 sister ships built by Hyundai in South Korea between 1977/78. They were built by Stena Line for charter or sale, and Stena Runner's first charter was to Arghiris Line of Greece, as the Alpha Progress. In 1979 she had a brief charter to Tor Line. Alpha Progress was then rebuilt with extra passenger and freight accommodation at Hapag Lloyd Werft, Bremerhaven, _before passing to_ _Hellas__ Ferries as the_ _Hellas__ (2), for a service from_ _Greece__ to_ _Syria__. In 1981_ Hellas returned to Hapag Lloyd Werft for lengthening. In 1981 she was chartered to Townsend Thoresen European Ferries, returning later to Hellas ferries. Years for which she operated as Hellas (2) were 1979, 1980-1982 and 1983-1986, with some of the intermediate years being covered by the Stena Nordica of 1975, which also operated with Hellas Ferries as Hellas (1). In 1986 Hellas (2) was purchased by Townsend Thoresen European Ferries, becoming the Doric Ferry on services from Felixstowe. In 1992, the charter passed to P&O European Ferries when P&O acquired the Townsend Thoresen routes, and she was renamed European Tideway. In 1994 European Tideway was puchased by P&O, remaining on Felixstowe-Rotterdam (Europoort service). In 2002, the P&O Felixstowe services were sold to Stena Line. European Tideway was briefly renamed Ideway before becoming Stena Transfer. The UK terminal for the Europoort service was moved to Harwich. Pictures at Harwich are shown from 03/07/2004, 17/09/2005 and 19/11/2005.

http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/StenaTran...l#anchor240545

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To AL MANSOUR που κάποτε πέρασε από τη γραμμή σαν ΗΕLLAS, πάει γιά σκραπ.Είναι ένα από τα 4 κατασχεμένα μαροκινά ΕΓ/ΟΓ τα οποία εκποιήθηκαν από τον Οργανισμό του Αλγεθίρας.

----------


## τοξοτης

Name:  Al Mansour
IMO:      7360629
Flag:       Morocco
MMSI:  242024000
Callsign:                CNA3663
Former name(s):
- Moby Kiss (Until 1997 May)
- Reine Astrid (Until 1997 Jan)
- Stena Nautica (Until 1983 Jan)
- Stena Nordica (Until 1982 Jan)
- Hellas (Until 1979 Jan)
- Stena Nordica (Until 1979 Jan)
- Hellas (Until 1979)
- Stena Nordica (Until 1978 Jan)
Technical Data   
Vessel type:       Ro-ro/passenger Ship
Gross tonnage: 11,717 tons
Summer DWT:   1,521 tons
Additional Information  
Home port:         Casablanca
Class society:     Det Norske Veritas
Build year:           1975
Builder (*):         Rickmers Werft
Bremerhaven, Germany
Owner: Comanav - Casablanca, Morocco
Manager:            Comanav - Casablanca, Morocco

Al Mansour_1.jpg
Al Mansour in Tanger.
Photographer:  det

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1481936

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

hellas_1975 ff.jpgHELLAS faktaomfartyg

Ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο γιά την γνωστή τετράδα του ναυπηγείου Rickmers έχει το Ships Monthly Mαρτίου.
Ανάμεσα σε αυτά κ το εικονιζόμενο βαπόρι του οποίου το πέρασμα από την Ελλάδα είναι ελάχιστα γνωστό,ειδικά στους νεώτερους.

----------


## japetus

> Μια όμορφη καρτ-ποστάλ του Syria:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72765


Αυτό είναι το τωρινό Sea Partner (Πρώην Stena Partner) που εκτελεί το Τουρκία-Ουκρανία (Sealines πρώην Stena) ;

----------


## Amorgos66

> Αυτό είναι το τωρινό Sea Partner (Πρώην Stena Partner) που εκτελεί το Τουρκία-Ουκρανία (Sealines πρώην Stena) ;


...δηλαδή αυτό εδώ...

https://www.marinetraffic.com/el/ais...el:SEA_PARTNER

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Η  γραμμή Βόλου-Ταρτούς (Ταρσός στα ελληνικά) σταμάτησε λόγω του πολέμου Ιράκ-Ιράν.
Σε μιά εποχή που τα ρο-ρό ήταν σχεδόν άγνωστα στην περιοχή μας,η συνεργασία Σούτου-Stena ήταν σημαντική κ μάλλον έξυπνη σαν κίνηση.
Βέβαια στην γραμμή δούλεψαν κ άλλες εταιρείες

----------

